# Difficulty in loading pictures



## Speicher (1 Sep 2010)

I was able to add pictures into a post on the "old" software. I cannot do it on this software.

Yes, I know you have to use the icon (and copy and paste the location etc) at the top of the editing box, but the start of that dialogue box appears too far over to the left. I have jiggled and fiddled with the width of my screen to try to "find" the left of the dialogue box, without success.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2010)

If you're using Internet Explorer you can use "CTRL +" and "CTRL -" to zoom in and out of web pages - this might allow you to see what you're missing.

Are you trying to upload a picture from your own machine, or add a link to a picture hosted on another website or photosite?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (1 Sep 2010)

The second option 

Will try your suggestion.


----------



## Speicher (1 Sep 2010)

Using control etc does not alter the size of the screen or what I see on the screen.

I am trying to embed a link word to a photo from another site.


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2010)

Are you clicking on this icon (




) in the editor to insert the picture?

Are you using Internet Explorer or a different browser?

Also, can you paste the URL to the image into your reply just so I can see what it looks like.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (1 Sep 2010)

I am using the icon to the right of the yellow smiley face. 

 You do realise you are writing to a non-technical person where puters are concerned. 

Strangely enough, the dialogue box appears correctly when I use the editor for a message.

I do not think it is the picture. A very kind person made an embedded link for me, and sent it in a pm, but I could not copy the word with the embedment (?).

Seeing as how it works in edit mode, rather than "post a new topic mode" I will start the new topic, perhaps tomorrow or today even, then edit it, to see if that works.

Thanks for your help this evening, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2010)

The problem is that it isn't a picture ...  ... that link points to a web page with the picture on it, so using the image insert icon won't work.

If you want to post this as a link in the forums first copy the URL - then add your word/s into your post/reply - then highlight them with your mouse - then click this icon (



) - then paste the URL you copied earlier - then click insert link.

Did that work okay?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2010)

Or is the link dialogue box not displaying properly?

If that's the case, what skin are you using? (look at the bottom left above the Back To Top link)

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2010)

The dialogue box was way over to the left. But that might be due to the order in which I was pressing all the buttons. 

In mitigating evidence, when I started work, there were manual typewriters, not even lectric ones - no faxes, but there was telexes, do you know how long ago that was?   

Thank you again for your help. You saw the picture then?  I thought you had retired for the night.


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2010)

The skin I am using is Cycle Chat lite, but I did try Cycle Chat, but not Orange.


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> The problem is that it isn't a picture ...  ... that link points to a web page with the picture on it, so using the image insert icon won't work.
> 
> If you want to post this as a link in the forums first copy the URL - then add your word/s into your post/reply - then highlight them with your mouse - then click this icon (
> 
> ...



That is what I was trying to do.  and I did try lots of times.


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2010)

Speicher said:


> That is what I was trying to do.  and I did try lots of times.



*So have you managed to get it to work now?*

_(Oh, and I do remember telexes ... and whilst I didn't use typewriters at work, the first computer I used on a daily basis was a Tandy TRS80 II with twin 8" Floppy disk drives!!  )_

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2010)

I will try again later today. 

Twin 8" floppy disk drives - that is advanced technology.

The first computer I saw was in a climate controlled room, closely ressembling a science lab. It was the size of large van, had two tape reels about three feet across. Three people looked after it. This is the best bit, all it did was produce invoices for a small company.


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2010)

Eventually I attached to the post as a thumbnail. However I tried to write the word, highlight the word, click on the icon, and paste the irl, it would not load the picture. 

I will try again with a completely different picture sometime soon.


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2010)

I tried a link earlier this week, and have deleted my cookies - the dialogue now appears in the right place.


----------



## Shaun (10 Sep 2010)

Yeah ... good stuff. 

... and liking the new avatar.


----------

